# Jerry's in emergency surgery, could use some prayers



## Marty (Jan 29, 2007)

I got the call that Jerry cut some of his fingers off this morning in Chattanooga on the job, using the wet saw cutting tile. It's the same trauma unit that Michael was in and Jerry sent word that in no uncertain terms am I to be there. I can't believe he's worried about my mental state when he's so hurt like this, but he is and said no no no do not come back to this place. I"m home taking care of Daniel who is very sick from a stomach virus. Jerry's son from Ohio is here with him, who was working with him when it happened and the rest of the crew members are keeping in touch with me from the hospital. They're all a bunch of good guys. I got to talk to Jerry who was on morphine drip again a few minutes ago and said he felt good.....a-huh.......morphine will do that so I'm glad he's not feeling pain. He keeps insisting for me not to come, over and over so I don't want to show up and make things worse and have to leave Dan alone. I spoke to one of the doctors and they have called in another surgeon to take Jerry back into surgery around 4:00 today, and then they'll call me. If you have any extra prayers around I'm sure he'd appreciate them.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Dear Lord. I will send prayers his way immediately!!!


----------



## SWA (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Marty.




Prayers lifted. For all of you. God be with...


----------



## Relic (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers on the way. Take care Marty..


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh God noooo Prayers from here as well. Keep your chin up girl.


----------



## Mona (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Marty, I will pray that they are able to reattach Jerry's fingers and that they will be OK. I am so sorry, but will be praying for you.



:


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Marty~

Sending good thoughts and prayers to Jerry and you from Sweetwater. I'm so glad that Jerry's son is with him - that must be a comfort to you. Hang in there and please keep us posted on Jerry's condition.

Hugs

Tam, Dan & DJ


----------



## minimama (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty, I'm here and praying hard girl! God be with you all!!


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 29, 2007)

:



:



:



: Prayers for Jerry and you and Dan! Hopefully the surgeon will be able to re-attach Jerry's fingers! Keep your head up Marty! HUGS from me!


----------



## bfogg (Jan 29, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:

Oh Marty,

We are here.Use us if need be.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## kaykay (Jan 29, 2007)

praying like crazy here marty!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty please take care and hope all turns out well for Jerry. All of you have and will be in our prayers.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty, all my prayers all my energy- take it I can get more.

Anytime you need us we are here for you.

Sending white light and healing for Jerry- DO AS HE SAYS!!!!!



:


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 29, 2007)

Ohhh Marty!

I am keeping you, Jerry and Dan in my thoughts and prayers! HUGS, dear lady!

Jodi


----------



## rockin r (Jan 29, 2007)

Praying on my end...



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 29, 2007)

*Marty, sending my prayers for Jerry, hope everything turns out ok.



: *


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty, you got it...prayers and (((hugs))) going out to you and Jerry. You know I'm here if you just want to talk. You take care of yourself now too. Corinne


----------



## Mini Brook Farm (Jan 29, 2007)

Hugs and prayers to you and your family from E. PA.

Carol


----------



## Lynne360 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am praying that everythng works out OK for you



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 29, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]what an accident :no: , i will be thinking of you all, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## h2t99 (Jan 29, 2007)

Keeping all of you in our prayers!!! Listen and stay home




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Marty, I am sending all my

good thoughts.

Sandy


----------



## shane (Jan 29, 2007)

oh lord marty this is awfull, thank god hes in good hands,

my prayers are coming quick



:


----------



## miniapp (Jan 29, 2007)

Alot of prayers here, too, Marty... I had my right thumb cut off about 30 years ago and they were sucessful in reattaching it to my hand and I have almost full use of it today. My prayers that they are able to do that for Jerry...

Take care..

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## AngieA (Jan 29, 2007)

Bless his heart in all that trouble and still worrying about you...See....he is one heck of a guy!!!!!!!!!!!Prayers are with him and you and Dan take care ..... you know that when he comes home you will have to really take care of him......in my thoughts and prayers.....Angie


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh my, LOTS of prayers coming you family's way!


----------



## Marty (Jan 29, 2007)

He's OK!!!!!

He told the nurses it's no big deal and to quit fussing over him and let him go home. Stubborn man.

The nurses called and said they did as much as they could for now and he's in recovery room. He's going to have to have more surgerys maybe at the end of this week, not possitive when. They are going to let him come home tonite around midnight. Strange! They must be in a rush to get him out of there! I'm in a rush to get him home!!!!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update! I hope the worst is over!



:


----------



## angel_cowgirl (Jan 29, 2007)

So glad he came through the first major stage well!

Will continue to keep him in prayers.


----------



## Bassett (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Marty, I am so sorry you are having to go through this.



What next? Prayers and hugs coming from Wisconsion Hope things work out for Jerry. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 29, 2007)

Men.  :bgrin Keep us updated!


----------



## Robin1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers coming to you and Jerry. Boy he must really be giving them trouble if they are going to let him come home at midnight!!!



: You know what they say, "you can't keep a good man down."

Robin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 29, 2007)

My heart just hurts for you Marty, know how much you all are loved and are surrounded with healing love and light. Let us know if you need "anything!"


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jan 29, 2007)

:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:

Marty

Oh no, my friend. I am trying to call you guys. I am praying hard for Jerry, for him to

be okay. Were they able to sew the fingers back on? How many did he cut off? When it

rains it pours, and you guys are sure do a ton of Sunshine. My heart breaks hearing this.

I am here for you.

I hope our Dan will is okay, its not good to be home sick. But I am sure glad he was home

with you, so you did not get this news along. I am not glad he is sick. I am glad Jerry's son

was with him when it happen. I agree, don't go to the hospital. You are not ready to relive

all that horrible night. Just stay by the phone and keep us updated. You know you, Jerry

and Dan are always in my prayers.

Hugs

Vicky


----------



## CKC (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty-

Jerry will be in my prayers as well as you and Dan.

Kim


----------



## Barbie (Jan 29, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey Marty-[/SIZE]

Prayers coming your way for a speedy recovery for Jerry. My God, girl - when it rains it pours. You take care of yourself while you're taking care of Jerry.

Barbie


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers coming your way!!! Hugs too!! Give Jerry a hug from all the forum family when u see him!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Leeana (Jan 29, 2007)

Marty of course you and Jerry will be in my prayors and thought, and of course little Dan ..hope he is feeling better too.

If it helps, my dad is going for a record. He has cutt off more toes and fingers then anyone i know. Everytime we go down to kentucky to visit where my dad grew up we hear the stories 'over their is where i lost my thumb' or 'over their is where i lost my two toes'. Back then i'm sure they didnt have nearly as strong pain medicine as they do today and he said the pain really is not as much as most people would think, the shock of looking down at 3 fingers overrides the actual pain your feeling.

One thing Jerry might want to look into. This year at the National FFA convention in Indianoplis we seen a line of saws that are new and coming out in late 2007/early 2008. They demostrated them for us. Basically what they did was put a hot dog on top of a peice of wood and ran the wood through the saw, as soon as that hotdog touched the saw blade the saw shut down right then. It prob didnt even cut more then 1/8th of the way into the hotdog, just barely touched it and it was turned off before you even knew it. They have a line of them in every saw style coming out. Wish i could remember the brand gosh darnit.

Goodluck, hope all goes well. You guys need to take a vacation, how does a trip to northern ohio sound???





Jerry will be fine with you guys taking care of him



:



:


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes for a complete recovery! Take care of yourself Marty!


----------



## Steph_D (Jan 29, 2007)

Add my prayers to the list. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Marty (Jan 29, 2007)

I"m fine. Jerry says he's fine. Dan's barfing in the bathroom, or something that involves noise.............geesh......

Jerry is coming home in a few hours!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## NMMack (Jan 29, 2007)

: Prayers coming your way Marty, please keep us posted!



:

Nancy & Mike


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 29, 2007)

Prayers coming your way Marty,



:

Give yourself and Jerry and Dan a big (((Hug))) from NJ

Lori


----------



## Reble (Jan 29, 2007)

So So Glad everything has worked out.

Thinking of you Marty, Dan, and especially Jerry at this time of need.



:

Hope he will soon be home.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 29, 2007)

My goodness Marty.. You sure have had your hands full. I will be praying for Jerry



:



: And also sending prayers for Dan to get over the :smileypuke: We all just get hit with that here.. Nasty.. Take care Marty and Know that we are all praying for you and your family..

Jodie


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 29, 2007)

:new_shocked: oh my goodness i couldn't believe when i saw this... i have only been away from the computer for a few hours... how did i miss it before?? Marty I am so sorry and we are sending prayers from AZ too... better late than never! they can do miraculous things these days, i sure hope Jerry's fingers are one of them! and best wishes that you don't catch Dan's :smileypuke:

you will definitely have to do a neverending story on this one once things have calmed down!


----------



## JO~* (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so glad that Jerry is or will be home soon :aktion033:

I think your going to one busy gal taking care of Jerry and Dan!!



:


----------



## Marty (Jan 29, 2007)

He's home! He's fine! Well let's just say that he's in very "high spirits"

And he's acting proud as a peacock like he's got a badge of honor telling us all the greusome details which my poor weak stomach can't handle. What is it with these stubbon men????? He said he didn't like the IV and all the shots and the nurses were giving him a lot of shots about every 5 minutes . He was worried about shots instead of his fingers! auuuuuuuukkkkkk And then he woke up in surgery :new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: and watched them "finish up".......oh my word.......

Anyhow it's gross.....It's mostly his thumb more than anything. It actually came off, and seems he sawed his bones.......ugh.......and well it's back now and being held on now with pins......and he brought back pictures!!!!!!! This is too gross. He has a huge cast up to his elbow and then around his hand and where the thumb is, the cast sticks way out of his hand for room for swelling and so he doesn't hit it. I have to watch him for bleeding and dizzyness etc. and give him all sorts of meds for infection and pain. He's already being a butt head and wants to go to work tomorrow, but I already stole his keys and threatened to sit on him and that scared him really bad. He said it's no big deal........just a little cut..........

Men!


----------



## Mona (Jan 29, 2007)

:aktion033: So glad he's home and feeling...well...like a man!!  Make sure he takes it easy!


----------



## Reble (Jan 29, 2007)

Isn't that just like a man



:


----------



## Minimor (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad to hear Jerry's okay--I was scared when I saw the title of this thread!

Sounds like he's being a tough he-man type now, but wait until the drugs wear off, I'll bet he'll be complaining about his sore thumb then. (Unless he's not a typical man & has a high pain threshold & isn't into whining & moaning for attention? If that's the case, Marty really is a lucky one!! :bgrin

I sure hope Dan is feeling better soon. That flu is nasty stuff!


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh Marty I just read this and was going to post that I was sending you all prayers I could say. Then I decided to read some of this last page and see if there were any updates and [SIZE=18pt]WOOHOO!![/SIZE] I'm so happy to read he is 'being normal'. What a scare. Jerry you need to take it easy on Marty and us.


----------



## Shari (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so very sorry Marty...Hope he heals well and fast.


----------



## Marylou (Jan 29, 2007)

Just now found this post. Glad they were able to patch him up and hopefully He will get full use of them. My Arnie spent today in the ER. Had 106 temp and was having trouble walking. Thankfully its only a urinary tract infection and this bug that is running all over Florida. I have it too so we are a great pair tonite.



:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 30, 2007)

Ha! A badge of courage, a war wound to share with his buddies



Praying he will heal well.

Hugs to you Marty, Jerry and Dan


----------



## CAM (Jan 30, 2007)

Glad he's home and doing well. You can always tell a man is feeling good when he is getting on your nerves. Ha ha!



:


----------



## dreammountainminis (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty ,

I think you are the stongest women I know ...So sorry that these last few months have been so horriable for such a great person....Prayers coming your way from everyone here at dream mountain minis....I sure hope dan and jerry feel better real soon...I think you all deserve a vacation....God bless you be strong and know that we are all here for you ..Hugs


----------



## Miniv (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty,

You have a thread going on "The Path" too.......... Thinking of all of you.

Just what you need -- a husband high on pain killers with a severed thumb and a boy who thinks the toilet is his best friend. 

Bless you,

MA


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jan 30, 2007)

I agree with you Marty, YUCK!!!



:

I'm so glad he's doing ok and home where he belongs.

Hugs to all of you



:


----------



## Marty (Jan 30, 2007)

I"m pulling an all nighter because I have to wake Jerry up round the clock for his meds so Tracey and I

watching tv

Dan is a lot better.....thank goodness for that so I have Jerry the Invincible stoned in one room, and my stepson is in Dan's room and Dan's still in the bathroom with his blanket but he's ok now and just trying to get out of school tomorrow and Devin is in my room with a nice case of GAS of all things, and Tracey's laying on my feet pulling my socks off and this is just a crazy place tonite!

Tomorrow has got to be better! (giggles, it will be, much love and thanks)

Mary Lou you and Arnie take care and get rid of that darn weewee bug!


----------



## Candleliteranch (Jan 30, 2007)

Where has this post BEEN? I've only been away from the computer for a short time and this appears! I was just getting ready to post prayers, then I also decided to read on further forupdates and here Jerry is home already!

so glad that you're all doing fine! Hope Jerry's feeling just as "high spirited" after the drugs wear off!

Will cintinue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 30, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Sending prayers your way Marty. I am glad to hear that Jerry is home and Dan is feeling better. You are a heck of a lady! Take care of yourself so that you can take care of everyone else...




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]PS. Please keep us updated on his next surgery too.[/SIZE]


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 30, 2007)

I will not ask "What next?" as I'm afraid that might tempt fate. Marty, I'm so sorry. Prayers from WA.

Leia


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty you and your family are in my prayers.

Carlene


----------



## Gini (Jan 30, 2007)

So glad Jerry's home. Your right Marty it's like a badge of honor until the meds start

wearing off. You take care of yourself and your family. Prayers for Jerry's speedy

recovery coming your way.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 30, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all! Your husband is one in a million



:

I sure hope Dan is done with the "Pukies" I HATE when that sickness enters my home! Keep the Clorox wipies handy


----------



## anita (Jan 30, 2007)

Good thoughts are on you way!

Anita


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 30, 2007)

Sending prayers for all of you!

Take care and God Bless!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 30, 2007)

Now, you hide Jerry's keys, keep Dan home from school, then get yourself a nice nap today. let all the chores go straight to he11 and spoil your menfolk and yourself. Sending warm light and love to all.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh man,,,,

The worst thing would be if you put Devin in with Dan, the gas would set him off!!! Poor Dan!

And so sorry for Jerry and yourself! My brother almost cut off his hand with a circular saw once, and all I can say is keep a close eye for infection. I know you will though. I feel so bad for you guys. Wish I was closer and would bring over some scary movies for you to watch. I am sure that there are a couple too close to home for Jerry to watch right now though!!!!!YIKES Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 30, 2007)

Good gosh Marty, If it wasn't for bad luck your family wouldn't have any luck at all!





I am so very sorry to hear about Jerry. Praying he will heal alright.

As for Dan I pray for a fast recovery soon on his cold.

Seems like your family has had so much bad luck up on the mountain. Might want to have a Reverend or Priest come by and bless your place. There has been an evil cloud hanging over you and the family for just too long!





Sending prayers to Jerry, Dan and you and your home for a better rest of the year.

Joyce


----------



## horsegal5 (Jan 30, 2007)

Prayers are on there way, all will be well!


----------



## Vicky Texas (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty

It was good to talk to you last night. Wish it was under better reasons. I am glad Jerry

is some better and did not loose his fingers and thumb. How did he do through the night?

Did he go to work? I hope his listen and stayed home today. Men!! they think they have

to be so tough. I am glad to hear Dan is feeling a little better. I think he should stay home

today to. Good luck with all of them.

Hugs

Vicky


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty - just now seeing this thread - what a horror to go through - sounds like the surgery went well - I hope all heals best it can - and that Dan and Jerry (and you too) are ok.

Take care

JJay


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh My Gosh, Marty!!

I just now saw this thread and couldn't believe my eyes! You certainly do not need this kind of diversion in your life.

I'm so glad that Dan is feeling better and Jerry is back home with you. Now if you can just keep him there! I love it that you took the car keys!

Hugs and prayers for you my friend - I can just picture you by the computer with Tracey as close as she can get. These dogs are so smart and really seem to know when we need the comfort of them.

Please keep us updated and try to get some rest whenever you can.



:


----------



## LaraP (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty,

I am here for you girl.. This is unreal, but they say God won't give us more then we can bear, but I think he is pushing it just abit.. What more girl?

Lara


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 30, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Prayers and hugs to your family. I know how Dan feels That darn stomach thing went through our house. The only one that didn't get it were my hubby and our new foster son. Tell Dan I hope he feels better sonn.[/SIZE]

Christy


----------



## Magic (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, where have I been? Never saw this thread until now.

Sending prayers for Jerry's quick recovery, Marty. My heart just dropped when I saw the title to the thread, yikes!!

I hope that Dan feels better asap too. And I hope that you don't catch what he has!!

Keep us updated on their progress!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty, I'm just seeing this for the first time, too! I'm so glad Jerry's back home. I'm sending my prayers and best wishes for all of you, too. I soooo hope you and Jerry don't catch what poor Dan has.

Big warms hugs for each of you!


----------



## twister (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty I was away too. Hope things are going well for Jerry and that he came through the surgery okay. Also hope Dan is better and that you are well. Sending hugs for all of you. Please us updated.




:

Yvonne


----------



## nootka (Jan 30, 2007)

I didn't get to see this til last night/today and I'm so sorry he got hurt, but glad he's recovering well.

I will continue to hold you all in my thoughts that he's back to 100% asap.

Please take care,

Liz M.


----------



## Al B (Jan 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Marty. Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 30, 2007)

:



:



:



:

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Jerry and Dan.

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## RAPfrosty (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Marty, I'm so glad he's ok! Ewwww, I can't beleive he has pictures



: ! Hope Dan feels better aswell!


----------



## lovinarabs (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, Marty! Glad to hear Jerry is doing alright. My hubby is in construction too and after every power tool accident it is usually duct tape and bandaids and "Oh it isn't that bad". But Lord, let him get a cold and you would think he's dying of the plague. :517: :ugh: Keep that man resting as long as you can and best wishes for a fast recovery.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 30, 2007)

Thinking of you both prayerfully.

Lyn


----------



## Marnie (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm praying for you and your whole family Marty, but I usually do. Please hang in their, you have alot of friends here.


----------



## sedeh (Jan 30, 2007)

Jeez.......I can't get on the computer for a day and all heck breaks loose! I'm glad to hear Jerry is doing okay! Was it his dominant hand?? Doesn't it tick you off when other people decide for you what you can and cannot handle?? I'm glad that Jerry is home and you can take care of him(whether he likes it or not!!). Saying prayers for a speedy recovery!



:



:



:


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Jan 30, 2007)

: Prayers are there for all of you, Marty. I am so sorry for all that you and your family are going through. As you already know, there are so many people on this forum and out there in the world that care and pray for strength and healing for you and your family during this difficult time. :bgrin

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Margo_C-T (Jan 31, 2007)

Marty-

Sending the warmest wishes and prayers for Jerry to recover fully-and so glad that Dan is feeling better...yours is a family of deep strength--and I know you remember that no matter what, winter is always followed by spring. May your spring be a bright one; the Lord knows you deserve it.

With a warm embrace to you and and yours in spirit,

Margo


----------

